# weird growth on endler guppy



## FireWolf (Jul 8, 2013)

good day all

just wondering here, I have some guppies (regular and endlers) in one of my tanks and one of the endler's has this weird "sac" under it. I have never seen that before, and all the other fish seem to be ok with no issues whatsoever. this little guy swims good as well, dont appear to b sick and is just as energetic as the rest.

anyone has any idea of what it might be? will try to get a better picture but these are the ones I got for now.

thanks


*mods please move to general section, posted on wrong section....thanks *


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Really hard to tell from that picture but the guppy's anus is definitely inflamed. I've had this happen to one of my females, I'd just flush it. 

Can you see any strings coming out of the growth or is it just like a large "sac" attached to the body?

Also, in the event there is no strings coming out of the growth you should try feeding it a crushed pea. To me, It looks like the fish can't even take a dump lol


----------



## FireWolf (Jul 8, 2013)

well, there is this "black dot" at the end, not sure if he can or cant take a dump, but no string when I checked it out, will keep an eye on him to see if he dumps or not...

any idea why this might happen?
will try to pear see if it does anything


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

mmm, I don't recall seeing a black dot in any of the experiences I've had but again I'd try to feed it a crushed pea and watch to see if he can take a dump. If the fish can't release it's waste then it'll just be building up inside (hense the buldge) and eventually die.

As to why it may have happened there are numerous factors in which could potentially play a role. What size is your tank? What do you feed? How often do you feed ?What kinda fish are you stocking? How many fish are you stocking?

The problem with guppies is that there is a lot of inbreeding in which unfortunately in many cases poses a serious threat once the fish has developed and sometimes even before it's developed fully. Due to this inbreeding us hobbyist are left with many fish who have internal problems in which we cannot spot. Where do you normally purchase your guppies?



FireWolf said:


> well, there is this "black dot" at the end, not sure if he can or cant take a dump, but no string when I checked it out, will keep an eye on him to see if he dumps or not...
> 
> any idea why this might happen?
> will try to pear see if it does anything


----------



## FireWolf (Jul 8, 2013)

well all the fish on this tank I got them all from other hobbyist here on the forum, the only 2 that I got from my other tank is 2 blue crayfish. the ghost shrimp came from Big Als, in brampton

I regularly buy my fish from big als and on the rare occasion from PJs (only if the tank/fish look healthy.

it is a 35 gallon tank, feed them flakes (from big als, same food as my main tank) feed every morning, and late in the afternoon maybe something extra (frozen blood worms, frozen brine shrimp, veggie pellets, algae wafers) depending on the day.

on this tank I got mostly guppies (11 approx), 6 harlequin rasboras, 6 neon tetra, 4 glass cat fish, 2 cory cats, 2 blue crays, 1 red shrimp and about 10 ghost shrimp.

it has some plants in it and a 30-60gal filter (aqua-tech)


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

FireWolf said:


> well all the fish on this tank I got them all from other hobbyist here on the forum, the only 2 that I got from my other tank is 2 blue crayfish.
> 
> I regularly buy my fish from big als and on the rare occasion from PJs (only if the tank/fish look healthy.
> 
> ...


Personally, I've learnt the hard way to not purchase fish from Big Al's. Almost every location I've ever been to uses a filter system in which all the tanks run off of, so basically if one tank has rotting dead fish and the one beside it doesn't, it really doesn't mean that those fish are any better then the dead ones beside them since they all share the same water & filtration.

Also I've moved away from feeding flakes & food mainly found in big name stores like Big Al's. I know a lot of people don't really care what they feed their fish but I think it's really important if you want your fish to live it's full lifespan & in good health to feed it a well balanced food. I've recently just switched over to "North Fin Pellets Small Fish Formula 0.5mm" to feed my guppies & cardinals tetras & I can already see the difference in A) the water quality, B) the amount I have to feed them, and C) the colour in the fish. Many flake foods and even pellet's sold at LFS have additives in the food you shouldn't be feeding your fish.

Your tank seems to be pretty highly stocked in terms of fish so I would definitely test your water if you can, If not bring it to your LFS and they'll test it for you. It's possible you could have an ammonia problem, I had a slight amount of ammonia 0.25ppm when one of my guppies experienced a strange growth like yours.

But still, try the mashed up pea and see if it can digest that or not. Also don't try to isolate the fish either, that'll just stress it out even more.


----------

